# A new watch, Casio W-720-T



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the square shaped watches by Casio and already had a number of square shaped G-Shocks and the classic F-91W. This week I decided to add another square shaped Casio. I didn't want a G-Shock, but a watch about the size of the F-91W and that's quite tough.

The watch I found is the W-720-T. It is just a little bit larger than the F-91W, but it feels much larger. What I particularly like about this watch is that both the countdown timer and stopwatch are 24 hour timers. Its 100m water resistance is also a great plus and I am really curious how long the battery will stay alive. According to the manual it should live for 7 years, but I read on the forums that Casio is very conservative in its estimations. Last but not least, the watch also has a dual time, which is very handy when traveling, so you can always find out easily what time it is at home.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## luka87 (Aug 17, 2010)

me too get it...and i love it has the same function of old dw5600 
here's a pic:


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, I like it very much too. It is one of the things that I like about watches like these, they're cheap, but have many functions, are accurate and 100m water resistance. Although I love my mechanical watches, they're much more expensive and can't compete with such Casio watches on functionality and water resistance.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Simple, clean, and uncluttered~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## TTT (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry to drag this thread up, but do you mind me asking where you got this watch? 
Cheers


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought it at a Dutch watch shop.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice. I don't think this is available in the US though :-( What we have is the W-59, which is a different module I think, and only 50M WR.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

peacemaker885 said:


> Very nice. I don't think this is available in the US though :-( What we have is the W-59, which is a different module I think, and only 50M WR.


I beleive the W-71, widely available in the US, has the same module as the W-720-T. The W-71 is 50M WR, not 100M like the W-720-T.


----------



## TTT (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, I have a W-71, but was looking for something just fractionally more sturdy and water resistant (I'm in North America). Can't seem to find any way to order the W-720 off the European site. Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## isaklid (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT said:


> Yep, I have a W-71, but was looking for something just fractionally more sturdy and water resistant (I'm in North America). Can't seem to find any way to order the W-720 off the European site. Thanks anyway guys.


I have a gwm5600 right now but i want something smaller and thinner, and even more important, a louder alarm. I heard that the W-71 had a really loud alarm. Is that the thing with the W-720 as well? When I once tried a W-720, i felt that the strap was much more soft than other casios, like the F-51 for example. Is that right?


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to love this watch! I wonder why Casio stopped producing it, at least in the US.


----------

